# Looking to purchase a good used truck with a v plow.



## Brodk (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m looking for a used truck with a v plow somewhere in indiana


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Best bet is fb marketplace...but forewarning you'll be hard pressed to find something this late


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

We get finders fee


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Brand preference?
Price range?
Years preferred?
Mileage?
Gas or diesel?
Distance willing to travel?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

dieselss said:


> We get finders fee


Sid you sell you truck yet?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Freshwater said:


> Sid you sell you truck yet?


Which? 
The 17 or the 03?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Which?
> The 17 or the 03?


The 17.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. Sold about 2 years ago.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Yep. Sold about 2 years ago.


Thumbs Up


----------

